# Solved: no Firefox Mozilla



## crugil (Aug 2, 2007)

HEY Guys,
I recently recieved a download; update to FF2.0.0.15 and now can't get on at all... there is a message that says...can't establish a connection to firefox mozilla.
I then tried system restore and got on ok..but that update came on again from FF and put me in the same boat..so tried to upgrade to FF3s and still nothing.. is there anyway I can download my original Firefox 2.0.0.14..it worked fine.. can only seem to find a download to ff 2.0.0.15


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is in the wrong section, but you can download Firefox 2.0.0.14 from here.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

There should be a setting in "Tools > Options>" etc. which gives you an option of not downloading or installing an updated version. I can't remember exactly how to get into it in the Windows version (assuming you are using Windows) since I use Linux and Firefox is configured slightly different.

Perhaps a moderator could move this into the correct forum so more people can find this thread.


----------



## crugil (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks tacoman


----------



## crugil (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks lone stranger


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I heard others could not get the update that had the auto-update turned on but they got it by doing a manual update by going to help, check for updates.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

crugil:

goto website www.oldversion.com , from there you can get the older versions of mozilla from them I've had the same problem in the past. I cannot use the current version on my laptop, but with version 0.8, it works very well. My xp's I can use the 2.0 version but not the current version because of a possible conflict with the xp sp3 and the firefox.

Hope that this helps!


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html

Goto this site to get the 2.0.0 version crugil


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have XP-SP3 and FF 2.0.0.15, works fine here.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I have XP-SP3 and FF 2.0.0.15, works fine here.


He started another thread on this issue in the Web & Email forum and we got him up and running on Firefox 2.0.0.15 in that thread.

He also got Firefox 3 installed but it didn't appear to behave correctly so he backed off and went back to Firefox 2. 

Peace...


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool, that's good to see another member getting it up and running.


----------



## SloHands (Jul 11, 2008)

I've gone through the process of installing that version and problems began from the onset. One thing I've maintained is to keep all older versions of ALL software I download, install and use.

I LOVE FireFox and have from the beginning. Netscape was my prime browser before that.

Unfortunately I do not believe there is a site available to revert to version 2. I've searched and found nothing. I have it on a CD that has many of the other software packages I've used in the past couple of years. Thankfully! :up: I reinstalled version 2.

As of this moment I'm not sure what will be the outcome of version 3 and whether or not version 2 will once again be made available. I sure hope its worked out soon. There are millions of other FireFox users who're going to be a lot upset the way things are right now.

If a member on the board here would pay the couple of dollars for postage, I'll put what I have on a CD that could be put on the forum's server for downloading. Up to you. Let me know if that's something someone wants to do. :up: 

(Didn't see the post above that version 2 is once again available from Mozilla. WTG, Mozilla!)


----------



## crugil (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Slohands,
When you refer to version 2...I am not sure which one you mean..but if you mean version 2.0.0.14 and earlier. I was able to find them via a link from someone on TG's..cannot find it now..but I did find my version at www.oldapps.com. Hopefully yours is there as well. Or keep searching around on this site as I had very good advice from others TG users.


----------



## SloHands (Jul 11, 2008)

Crugil, Thanks for the reply. 

Sorry I wasn't more detailed about the version I was talking about.  
To me, only the latest version of version 2 was what I was referring to. 
We're talking about 2.0.0.15, OK? :up:

There were some 'issues' with ver. 2.0.0.14 that were addressed in 2.0.0.15, so I had removed that problem version.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get MozBackup and make a backup. http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/ I made backup of FF 1.5 before installing FF 2 over top of 1.5. I did not like not have some Extensions so installed FF 1.5 over top of FF 2 and did a restore of FF 1.5. Updated FF 1.5 to 1.5.xx and I had to redo only two extensions. All was like nothing happen after I was done.


----------

